# Tove Tagell of Darwin ignores deadly snake to bake a cake



## shellfisch (Mar 5, 2010)

*Published On:* 5-3-2010
*Source:* Courier Mail

TOVE Tagell is bitten by one of the deadliest snakes in the world while hanging out the washing then goes inside to bake a cake.

The Northern Territory News reports today Tove Tagell, 45, was recovering in the hospital after she was bitten by a western brown snake at her home in Darwin Wednesday.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW ...dedicated housewife  .....

In truth though, hope she now realises how silly she was to fob it off as nothing ...its happened before when people think (especially in the garden) that they scratched themselves and ignored it ,even though they had seen the snake etc ..and only to find out that they have actully been done ...I know a lady that got hit by an eastern brown ,but because she didnt feel anything in the 5 mins afterwards (as she believed the old myth dead in 15mins) she thought she was ok ..similiar story ,she did her housework and went down the shops grabbed some milk ..came home and then it hit her ..lucky her daughter was at home ..

If you even think there is a possibility that you have been bitten GO TO THE HOSPITAL better to be told NO then to stuff around come off in a way worse case ...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

Typical Territorian, she'll be right mate, it's just a scratch..... now pass me my NT draught stubby.


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 5, 2010)

I just read this on the news... what a crazy woman - I mean a scratch!? She is so lucky though


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 5, 2010)

Pfffft! Lucky? Try un-lucky! She got bitten by a freakin snake lol.

I've seen lots of gwardars around that area, although they are probably the most common elapid they would only account for about 15% of encounters. I recon she would have fobbed it off as something else.


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 5, 2010)

I mean she is lucky she didnt DIE!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

It's too easy to get a good hangover and the symptoms from a Western Brown bite confused..... one makes you feel like death, and the others not as bad untill you die.... and as your either drunk or hung over in the NT, then these types of things will happen.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 5, 2010)

JasonL said:


> It's too easy to get a good hangover and the symptoms from a Western Brown bite confused..... one makes you feel like death, and the others not as bad untill you die.... and as your either drunk or hung over in the NT, then these types of things will happen.


 BAHHHHH HA HA ........I have had a DARWIN STUBBY .........not really a beer drinker BUT when in Rome ..........:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

